

IBM demos 100 GHz chip - philk
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/02/05/ibm_graphene_transistor/

======
dspeyer
transistor != chip

~~~
hga
And transistor != logic family.

I want to know what the fan-in and fan-out of the ensuing logic family will be
(that's what killed Josaphen (sp.) junctions as the next cold thing).

But they did fabricate it on a silicon wafer, which is an advance. Not
strictly related to Moore's Law (which talks about the increase in the number
of devices you can put on a piece of silicon), but if we could exit the CMOS
speed trap we're currently in that would be very nice.

~~~
jonsen
_Josaphen (sp.) junctions_

I think you mean Josephson junction:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Josephson_effect>

~~~
hga
Yes. You can make _very_ fast parts with it, and for a long while the hype was
that it was the future for high speed computers, but that never came to pass.
I read in _Science_ that the problem was insufficient fan-in/fan-out, it just
wasn't practical to design computers based on Josephson junctions, and on top
of all the practical problems (keeping one cold, issues of going from normal
temperatures to cold and back, fabrication) that was that.

------
diroussel
demo != debut

~~~
philk
Cheers, I misread that.

------
petercooper
Imagine a Beowulf cluster of those!

